# EMT number.



## Engine3/emt (Jan 31, 2008)

When I take the Nation Registry test, will  my number from NY carry and become my Nation Registry Number?


----------



## disassociative (Jan 31, 2008)

No, the NR will assign you a number such as B followed by the number for EMt-B


----------

